# Internal exam at 38 weeks - Necessary or not?



## grey_pony

Hi guys, I have read the recent threads about internal exams and refusing them. I just have a few questions. My next appointment is at 38 weeks, and I am not sure if the doctor will want to do an internal exam. I would rather not have an exam if I don't need to. They are uncomfortable, kind of embarrassing, etc. As far as I know, the purpose is just to check for dilation, and the effacement of the cervix? Does it matter if they know how dilated I am or not?? This sounds dumb, but there is no chance the baby could just "fall out" without warning? You could not be a 10cm and not know it, right?? (I was watching that show "I didn't know I was pregnant" lol - apparently it can happen!). 

Can you help me list some pros and cons of an internal exam before 40 weeks? Are they even necessary before labor (they have already done my GBS test). If they want to do an internal, I may refuse and just ask to wait until I am in labor. Is this safe to refuse; are there any reasons to allow the exam if baby's heart rate is good and I am feeling healthy?

Pros: 

Cons: discomfort, risk of infection, not a predictor of when labor will begin


----------



## readynwilling

Im in canada so our dr practises are prob similar. I had an internal at 38 weeks. It wasn't really necessary. The dr did do a sweep of the membranes (which is supposed to help "promote" labour, but didn't as J was 3 days late)

You can refuse them, although i was quite curious to know what was going on. I know someone on here that went for 3-4 weeks at 4cm dialated so you can go awhile, decently dialated, but bubs isn't gonna fall out. 

I can't really think of any pro's. So if you don't want one, i'd refuse it - im sure lots of women do.


----------



## Seity

Not necessary IMO. I didn't have one. He was born the next day. Yes, you can refuse and they don't tell you anything anyway. Some people are not dilated at all and have the baby the next day. Some will be far along and still not go into labor for a few weeks. So it's rather pointless to have them poking about in there.


----------



## NaturalMomma

No need really. Won't tell you when you'll go into labor and you risk infection and accidental rupture of membranes.


----------



## ljo1984

we dont get routine internals here, but no id say tell them to get lost ha ha!! not necessary and it'll save you the uncomfort of it. xx


----------



## chuck

NOT.

Why would you need to know whats going on? You could be weeks form labour or walking around a little dilated for weeks.

In my 1st pregnancy I got a sweep at 39 weeks and was 3cm (could be stretched to 4cm) and I stayed that way for another 2 weeks.


----------



## madasa

Absolutely not necessary. 

It really won't tell you anything useful, TBH. You could be 5cm dilated for weeks, with no noticeable sensations. Or you can be not dlated at all, and go into labour a few hours later. So, what's the point? 

No, you baby will not "fall out" without warning. I promise. ;)


----------



## grey_pony

> No, you baby will not "fall out" without warning. I promise.

Thanks guys! I will probably decline the internal exam if they want to do it. It just feels so awkward telling a doctor what to do. I was mostly joking about the baby falling out, but on that show there were women who went to the bathroom and birthed a baby unexpectedly onto the floor... not sure if they just ignored the warning signs or what!


----------



## madasa

It only feel weird because we are so used to being told what to do, aren't we.... If it helps any, remember the doctor is providing a service. You tell the waiter what you want in the restaurant, right? Now he might be an expert in fine wines and he might ADVISE the delicious fruity red wince you are having the venison steak.... But if you WANT a rose, you can have one. It's your flippin' meal ;)

Get your mirror out. Look yourself right in the eye, smile and say, "No, thank you. That will not be necessary. SMILE :D " There - done! ;)


----------



## madasa

Mary Cronk's Assertive Language Phrasebook


----------



## Ashy

Prob me who was walking around that Sara is talking about, i was 3cm for weeks before i had my daughter and she was 11 days late. the doc predicted me going into labour around my due date cause i was so far advanced with effacement and dilation......and i didnt!

will be definitely refusing them this time :thumbup:


----------

